# You know you're a history dork when...



## Wench (Feb 19, 2015)

...you paid extra for this bad boy AND waited like a kid at Christmas for it to come in the mail.  My new Battle of Guilford Courthouse license plate:

Of course, part of my glee may have come from getting rid of that temporary "DCK" tag....


----------



## Grunt (Feb 19, 2015)

If that's the case...I am a self-proclaimed history dork myself.

I wish we had more "History Dorks" around.

Things may be a little different if we did....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice tag. What have ya got on the front, that's if NC is still a one tag state?


----------



## Wench (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, it's a one tag state.  Nothing on the front, it would mess up the groove of mah ride lol (2013 Genesis Coupe).


----------



## Wench (Feb 19, 2015)

Agoge said:


> If that's the case...I am a self-proclaimed history dork myself.
> 
> I wish we had more "History Dorks" around.
> 
> Things may be a little different if we did....



Nothing chaps my son's ass more than for his mom to get wind of a museum, historic landmark, battlefield, etc. on a trip lol.  It's fine if there is "cool" stuff to look at, but I think everything is "cool" and he only thinks guns or almost fully restored/marked battlefields get that designation.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 19, 2015)

Wench said:


> Nothing chaps my son's ass more than for his mom to get wind of a museum, historic landmark, battlefield, etc. on a trip lol.  It's fine if there is "cool" stuff to look at, but I think everything is "cool" and he only thinks guns or almost fully restored/marked battlefields get that designation.



Indeed...my wife is usually the trip planner. We will be married 28 years this September and she has done an awesome job up to this point. It is a known factor in the equation that when she is planning our trips...she automatically looks for just those things...museums, battlefields, etc. Those are a given during our vacations. It got to where it spread to my son as well and my wife actually looks forward to those very events.

Here, here to history dorks.....


----------



## 0699 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wench said:


> Nothing chaps my son's ass more than for his mom to get wind of a museum, historic landmark, battlefield, etc. on a trip lol.  It's fine if there is "cool" stuff to look at, but I think everything is "cool" and he only thinks guns or almost fully restored/marked battlefields get that designation.


 
2006; post-deployment leave and my son and I went to Maine to visit my parents.  Drove up to Ft Knox to walk around.  I was explaining things to my family while we walked around.  I noticed there wasa family behind us and they were acting as if they wanted to pass, so we stepped aside to let them by.  A few minutes later the dad came back and asked me "Where does your tour start?"  After much confusion and a little back and forth, I figured out that he thought I was a tour guide. :-/  He was pretty embarassed when he figured out I was just a regular schmuck, but that didn't stop him from coming back later to ask me questions.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2015)

Agoge said:


> Here, here to history dorks.....


 
I'll drink to that.

Years ago myself and some friends, in sore need of some adrenal stimulation, hatched a plot at the Western Sizzlin' Steakhouse in Jacksonville NC to "retake" Fort Macon for the Confederacy. We conducted a few preliminary recon missions and decided 0430 on a Saturday would be D-Day. In the meantime we acquired some Confederate hats, a flag, some gray clothing for uniforms, etc. We also contacted a former Marine buddy of ours who was a radio newsman at WKIX in Raleigh and told him to release the news of our assault at 0800 that morning.

The day came. We suited up, drove out there, parked a mile from the fort, conducted a predawn approach. Upon arrival we crossed the dry moat and hoisted one another through the lowest windows (which, BTW, were barred shortly after this escapade ).

We ascended the battlements and planted our Johnny Reb flag. Fort Macon was once again in Confederate hands.

A caretaker showed up at 0745. He was this old dude who started freaking out. We calmed him down in due order and told him we wouldn't interfere with the workings of the Fort. He was free to open the gates for the tourists. But we weren't going to take our flag down.

At 0800, the guy in Raleigh went on the radio and announced that a "heavily-armed band of men dressed as Confederates have apparently retaken Ft Macon."

About an hour later six NC Hiway Patrol cars and about four truckloads of National Guard showed up at the entrance to Ft Macon. The troopers could see all the tourists walking around unmolested and when the caretaker assured them we were unarmed the situation quickly deescalated. But there was a moment there when we were able to attain a little of our sought-after adrenal kick.

They were going to arrest us but we did some fast-talking and managed to worm out of it only because the troopers were some good ole boys. But they kicked us out and told us we had to take our flag with us.

Three years ago, one of my boys was playing baseball in the Coastal Plain League for the Morehead City Marlins, and when I went up to see him play I revisited the site of our famous attack. It was an emotional journey for me, an old warrior returning to the battlefield...and only copius amounts of beer and Jack Daniel's shooters could alleviate the PTSD.


----------



## Wench (Feb 20, 2015)

That is simply effing awesome.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2015)

During team week at boot (hurray for boot camp stories) about half the platoon was put in the chow hall and the other half got spread out throughout the depot. I was assigned to the museum on base where I was tasked to build a terrain map of Korea out of paper mache. While that part was cool enough, my teammates on the project were all Korean War Veterans. Everyone knows the Corps is proud of our lineage, but to hear first hand many of their stories is to me one of my greatest memories I have from San Diego. Most of their stories had little to do with combat,but of their fellow Marines they fought alongside. Until I deployed myself a few months after that I never fully understood why moments like they shared would be more special to them than the actual fighting. Now of course it's very easy to see why. On a side note, our shenanigans were not very different from theirs. That extra duty or "PT" it's usually worth it 99% of the time.


----------

